# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Grant writing for new Printer

## MysteryAlabaster

Can anyone help me think of some good, persuasive points of how a $40,000 Full-color sandstone 3d printer would benefit a school? We already have two Makerbot systems, but We'd like to take our classes a bit farther.


The only thing I can think of right now, is that it would let us explore more advanced options for teaching students. We are currently limited to color-less designs that need to be made with the idea of printing with supports. If we could get this new printer, it would allow us to teach color mapping, and allow our students to make more advanced designs that would print without the need for support.



Anyone have any ideas that could help me and my boss write this grant?

----------


## jimc

Out of curiosity, what is the printer you are looking at?

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> Out of curiosity, what is the printer you are looking at?


I don't have the name on-hand right now, but it's the same one that Shapeways uses.

----------


## asharrock

If I was on the committee I don't know if I would give a grant for that much for the printer. There just wouldn't be that many kids that would go through the course to justify the expense.

----------


## MechaBits

Imagine how many different machines you could build for 40k, teach that and you have a winning course.

----------


## Deifell

Hello,
Where can I download the 2020 MakerBot Educators Grant Guide? Our school is enrolled in the district-wide STEM program and we want to give it a try. I'm a middle school TA from Iowa and I will be in charge of the process, so I need to write my essay motivation (letter) applying for a grant.

David Deifell

----------

